# How to continue torrent download in another machine ?



## raksrules (Oct 29, 2008)

I am currently in the process of downloading data using a torrent. I want to continue download on another machine for that same torrent without losing any of the downloaded data. How can i do this ?


----------



## shri (Oct 29, 2008)

Just copy the folder/files that are partially completed to the other machine. Download/copy the .torrent file to the new machine.
Then, while starting torrent in the other machine, specify the save location as the copied folder/files. The torrent client should start a check routine. Otherwise stop the torrent, right click and use the 'Force Re-check' option. Remember, you should use the same torrent file.


----------



## Bandu (Oct 29, 2008)

And the same torrent client, perhaps.


----------



## trublu (Oct 30, 2008)

I interrupted download of a file in the middle to install a newer version of utorrent. Now i am unable to resume the download as the file has a .!ut extension. Plz help..


----------



## Bandu (Oct 30, 2008)

^The first thing you might want to do before trying anything else is to backup the .ut! file.

1. Open the .torrent file in your new client and browse to the same file (does not matter if it is .avi.ut!). Let it start. It should automatically start a hash check and resume to download the remaining parts of the file.

2. If 1 above does not work, try renaming the .avi.ut! to .avi (I'm taking avi as an example). Repeat step 1 above on the avi file this time.

If none of these help, then I guess your only option is to revert back to the earlier version until you finish your download; or see if utorrent forums are of any help in this matter.

Do post your results, as I'm planning to upgrade my utorrent as well with some files still incompletely downloaded.


----------



## redhat (Oct 30, 2008)

I upgraded my Utorrent client while still downloading files, but encountered NO errors... It just went on smoothly again


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ Yeah, upgrading doesnt affect file sharing.


----------

